# Mower deck bed liner lining.



## Christoph (Dec 19, 2010)

I am considering painting on a truck bed liner "paint" to the under side (business side) of my mower deck. I was thinking the plastic like material would shed grass better. I realize that the high wear areas (discharge chute area, etc.) would wear away. but they have heavy wear plates already. I guess I was looking to keep the grass from "hanging around" so much on my underside.

Any thoughts, comments, ideas etc... ?

Thank you.

:usa:


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

not sure, my instinct tells me you want a smooth a surface as possible to keep anything from sticking too it. I'd think good smoothed out paint, with a graphite treatment or auto waxing would work better than a bed liner. maybe bed liner on a brush cutter, but what are you planning to use the mower deck for. I actually just redid the underside of a mower deck I got. I just scraped the rush off with a wire brush and scraper; pretty good not perfect, sprayed it with rustoleum rust reformer, and then painted it with some implement spray. I've get to use the deck to cut grass, but I did a similar treatment to the chute on my snowblower this winter, and it made it work 100 times better, no clogged chute any more - the snow just wouldn't stick to it. I imagine grass would be similar, just smooth and less sticky - more the better.


----------

